# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ищутся преданные в г.Переславль-Залесский

## Анастасия ЧE

Харе Кришна! Мы ищем преданных, которые живут в Переславле-Залесском. 

Наши контакты: 8 910 963 44 84 и 8 910 666 01 59 (Павел и Анастасия)

----------

